# Rusty spots



## HerbiJesus (Mar 14, 2007)

iv'e just noticed one of my plants has rusty colour spots on it  , i was thinking maybe a micro nute prob. however i would like your views on it. cheers peeps. :aok:  oh yeh plants are about 3 wk into flower. it affects middle and top fan leaves. i also recently had an over nute problem but think i sorted that by flushing. 2 pics of same leaf 1st you can see spots better but leaf looks a bit yellow but isn't in reality you can see better colour in 2nd.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 14, 2007)

same **** it hapening to me some body told me is not enougth magnesium  check me out on yellow mellow


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi there 3patas, i'd agree with the magnesium defficiancy, but just recently i over ferted my plants and burnt them. i think it might stem from that. just had a look over on melow yellow i want to try spraying but i'm 3 week into flower and don't want to ruin the buds. i going to chill with a spliff and think about it, thanks man.
have a toke!!  :48:


----------



## 3patas (Mar 15, 2007)

i am spraying my babys but i do not see a difrence it may be cause i take a peek on then every 1/2 hour but thankyou verymuch i do not know olot but iam here thanks


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks 3patas, i hope your babies are ok. it might take a couple of days for them to take it in and show signs of improvement. good luck  :aok:


----------



## 3patas (Mar 15, 2007)

heres some new pics what you think the white spot is only water and flash I have to fix the water cause the ph on it is 7.8 too high but I add 2 drops of vinager and it gets on the money the 2 drops are per gallon  and using the epsom salt  I spray my babys every 4 hours but I spray them whith only water on betwen any suggestion welcome peace out


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 16, 2007)

yeh, i don't think theres any improvement yet! i wonder if it's possible to over feed the epsom salts. you might wanna try find that out!!. I still havn't sprayed mine yet i'm gonna see how they are in next couple days.
:ccc:


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

actualy today they look alot better it seems to stop the new grow has no spots (crosing fingers) i have been cheking the ph of the water every time I spray or water them You have to check yours that might be the problem it looks like thats mines it wish it never happens again excuse my inglish i am from the island P.R. peace out


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 16, 2007)

my plants have got alot worse i started new phread on it. your english is pretty good, i know what your saying. :aok:  adios amego  (see your english is better than my spanish no)


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

my friend here is some pics from today what you think there is some older ones and younger i will like to see yours  up load some pics first 3 pic are the oldest  the 3 following are the youngest and the last one is all them wet on epsom ill be waiting for your pics later my friend


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 16, 2007)

hi there buddy, heres a couple pics for you. the first was taken 2 weeks ago and the second of bud just over a week ago, i'm going to get some epsom in the morning and spray them.  :48:


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

it looks just like the **** is happening to my babys i am thinking to go organic on the next crop I think its easer that way the **** is killing my babys and me because with of the love I grew the MF and look what happen life is a *****


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 16, 2007)

organic is the way to go, it makes your smoke taste better aswell, i'm already looking forward to my next grow i'm going to use bio-bizz soil and bio-bizz nutrients (all organic). about the epsom, keep spraying them and i'm sure they will be ok.  good luck! see you later


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

where can I get the kind of soil and nut. and how much it willcost me I saw some organic soil and organic nut made by miracle grow whats your opinion on that?


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 17, 2007)

hi there mate, you will probably want to go someware closer to where you live. but heres a link where i get my stuff.  www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/cat_mediums.cfm  ive seen some people on this forum use miracle grow with good results.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 17, 2007)

ok thanks very much ill post new pics so you see the difrence on my babys LATER


----------



## 3patas (Mar 17, 2007)

this are the new pics from today how do you see my babys today they are looking better what you think post some more on your plants to see whats up


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

3patas, if u havent stoped already, you can stop with the epsom salts. but watch it carefully, it takes time to get the epsoms salts dissolved and worked into the soil well. unless u guys are foliar spraying. if so thats why it took so much longer, i personally make tea of out it like bat guano, works very well.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 18, 2007)

hi there peeps, :ciao: 
3patas your plants are looking better the 1st pic still looks abit pale, mine got a lot worse yesterday, i sprayed them with epsom and i'll keep my fingers crossed. i'll give em a while longer to absorb it and post a pic later. does anyone know what necrotic means?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 18, 2007)

I am trying to feed mines with co2 you think is good idea i keep my babys 24/7 on the light and I heard the if you feed the little devil with co2  they might grow from 30% to 50% larger and it easy to build a co2 box and cheap so why not try  and about my plant i slow down yesterday and today one of my babys the younger one was kind of yellow so i start going mean with them again i will post some pics later I know they are growing because i had to raise the lights 2 inch the tip of the older ones were touching the light any help on the co2 welcome later guys


----------



## 3patas (Mar 18, 2007)

hey guys this are the new ones hit me back on them later guys


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

well, there lookin pretty good on the recovery, the damage done will stay till, new growth replaces it. nice and green, in the one pic, is that a side branch or is there 2 in one pot?


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 19, 2007)

hi there, 
yeh there looking good, the co2 can only help the plants, so i'd say thats a good idea. my plants have taken a turn for the worse 1 of them has turned hermi on me and i suspect 2 others, i'm gonna chop one right now. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 19, 2007)

:bong: yes there is 2 on a pot i love when i said the word pot it only on pic num 6 from top to bottom i found i little fly this morning on my box but i spray my babys with water and two drops of dish soap I think theres no problem with that even if I keep spray them with the saltany sugestion on that welcome and herbijesus i am sorry to heard that about your babys i know you do  not supppose to water them on this stage but you can water them with 3 table spoon of epsom salt on a gallon of water if you going to loose your crop it will be nice to try i will post some pics later today and guys thank  you verymuch for your help and support if its up to me i will die with them thankyou my friends ho herby i am looking foward to see the new pic of yours maybe if you post them you will get more help later guys :bong:


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 19, 2007)

hi there bud,
                      i sprayed my plants yesterday and today with epsom, hopefully that will help. i think there going to be o.k, i'm just over 4 weeks into flower and the buds are looking good, it's just the fan leaves that are effected by dry spots. anyways heres a couple of pics. catch you later         oh yeh what lights do you use?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 19, 2007)

here it is this are my babys gettin ready to get a bath i had to spray the little devil with ortho home and garden protection because the little mother fukrs flies there were on my box I notice they were not in the plants they were on the soil anyways I spray them with the ortho and wait 1 hour and 1/2 I took everything out of the box and spray everythin in there i havent see no signs of the little mother fukrs and about the lights they are 6 flourescent tube 4 feet long with 2 aquarium and garden flourescent tube 18 inch each one for a total of 20,000 lumens and when the get to flowering it a 400 watts  hps switchable to metal halide but i need the mh bulb so the way now is flourescent theres is a pic of it well time it up i have to give my babys a bath later guys i hope everything is doing fine for your babys


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

wazup guys ?


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 24, 2007)

hi there buddy, i was wondering where you had got to !!!
one of my plants got realy bad, it's dried up. i think its from when i over fed them about 3 weeks ago. i'm hoping they will just last to harvest now. i'll put up a pic later.
how are your babys doing? 
and did you try the co2?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

:48: yes a try the co2 is working perfect it stink a little but any for my babys im sorry to hear from your little devil  i heard the whe they get bad on the fan leaf cut them because the plant waste alot of energy trying to support the leaf so that a tip for your other ones before they get very bad:48:


----------

